# GeForce Notebook 344.24 WHQL - DSR nun auch auf Kepler Karten - Modded Inf anbei



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Oktober 2014)

Der GeForce Notebook 344.24 WHQL ist raus - und zusammen mit einer Modded Inf (bei Bedarf, auch für Desktopbetrieb geeignet), ist DSR nun auch auf Keplerkarten anwählbar (ggf. neustarten, ich installiere neue Treiber immer mit Setzen des Häkchens "Neuinstallation". Genug geschwafelt.

x32
x64
Modded Inf

Changelog:



DriverVer = 09/26/2014, 9.18.13.4424

GeForce 900M Series (Notebooks):
GeForce GTX 980M, GeForce GTX 970M

As part of the NVIDIA Notebook Driver Program, this is a reference driver that can be installed on supported NVIDIA notebook GPUs. However, please note that your notebook original equipment manufacturer (OEM) provides certified drivers for your specific notebook on their website. NVIDIA recommends that you check with your notebook OEM about recommended software updates for your notebook. OEMs may not provide technical support for issues that arise from the use of this driver.

Before downloading this driver:

Please check to make sure that your notebook has a supported GPU (refer to the Products Supported tab below).
It is recommended that you backup your current system configuration. Click here for instructions.


New in GeForce Game Ready Drivers
The new GeForce Game Ready driver, release 344.24 WHQL, allows GeForce owners to continue to have the ultimate gaming experience. This driver is aligned with today’s launch of the world’s most advanced notebook GPUs—the GeForce GTX 980M and GTX 970M. In addition, this Game Ready WHQL driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience for the latest new blockbuster titles including Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, The Evil Within, F1 2014, and Alien: Isolation.

Game Ready
Best gaming experience for Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, The Evil Within, F1 2014, and Alien: Isolation

New GeForce GPUs
Supports the new GeForce GTX 980M and GTX 970M GPUs, based upon the second-generation Maxwell architecture 

Exceptions:

Notebooks supporting Hybrid Power technology are not supported (NVIDIA Optimus technology is supported).
The following Sony VAIO notebooks are included in the Verde notebook program: Sony VAIO F Series with NVIDIA GeForce 310M, GeForce GT 330M, GeForce GT 425M, GeForce GT 520M or GeForce GT 540M. Other Sony VAIO notebooks are not included (please contact Sony for driver support).
Fujitsu notebooks are not included (Fujitsu Siemens notebooks are included).
Eigene GPU-Z- und NVCPL Screenies:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apostoli (8. Oktober 2014)

Hey kann man die Moddet inf auch mit dem aktuellen Desktoptreiber nutzen oder muss man den für Notebooks laden ? 

Danke


----------



## Fried_Knight (8. Oktober 2014)

Mach es halt so:

3DCenter Forum - Inf - Modifikation für inoffizielle Treiberunterstützung


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Oktober 2014)

apostoli schrieb:


> Hey kann man die Moddet inf auch mit dem aktuellen Desktoptreiber nutzen oder muss man den für Notebooks laden ?



So wie ich es sehe, gibt es den 344.24 WHQL bis jetzt erst Mal nur für Notebooks, daher ja auch ggf. separate "Modded Inf", um es auch auf Desktopsystemen jetzt schon nutzen zu können. Natürlich kann man auch warten, der 344.24 WHQL für Desktop sollte schon sehr bald folgen, aber großartig anders, wird er auch nicht sein... Hauptsache, DSR klappt nun auch hochoffiziell für alle ohne GTX 9xx Karten.

Andere GTX Titan-, GTX 7xx-, GTX 6xx- und ggf. vielleicht sogar GTX 5xx Besitzer: Klappt DSR bei euch ebenso reibungslos?


----------



## yingtao (8. Oktober 2014)

Hab hier ne 660 Ti und funktioniert ohne Probleme. Windows 8 und 8.1 Nutzer müssen vor der Installation nur im Modus ohne Treiberzertifizierung starten (siehe Anleitung im Link von Lahatiel). Bin von DSR beeindruckt da die Auflösungen wirklich alle ohne Probleme funktionieren und man durch den Slider die Bildschärfe einstellen kann. Selbst bei nicht ganzzahligen Teilern hat man so ein scharfes Bild und nur die Schrift ist vielleicht etwas verpixelt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2014)

Morgen gleich mal testen mit der 780 ti


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Oktober 2014)

yingtao schrieb:


> Bin von DSR beeindruckt da die Auflösungen wirklich alle ohne Probleme funktionieren und man durch den Slider die Bildschärfe einstellen kann. Selbst bei nicht ganzzahligen Teilern hat man so ein scharfes Bild und nur die Schrift ist vielleicht etwas verpixelt.



Was den Slider angeht,  jenen habe ich bisher auf der Standardeinstellung, also 33%, belassen... Welche(n) Wert(e) nutzt du bzw. gibt es schon "bessere" Werte oder erst Mal alles so lassen?


----------



## drebbin (8. Oktober 2014)

Da kann ich nVidianer nur beneiden


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich könnte fast wetten, ich hab' irgendwo was gelesen, dass das DSR Feature direkt im Treiber auch von AMD geplant sein soll, natürlich unter einem anderen Namen dann...


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Oktober 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Ich könnte fast wetten, ich hab' irgendwo was gelesen, dass das DSR Feature direkt im Treiber auch von AMD geplant sein soll, natürlich unter einem anderen Namen dann...


 
"Geplant"
Jaja


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2014)

Eben mal mit FIFA 15 und Aion getestet und funktioniert 1A 

Nur das mit dem Filter muss ich noch checken


----------



## Deimos (9. Oktober 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Ich könnte fast wetten, ich hab' irgendwo was gelesen, dass das DSR Feature direkt im Treiber auch von AMD geplant sein soll, natürlich unter einem anderen Namen dann...


Ich schätze mal, du meinst die Meldung rund um das seitens AMD erwünschte Treiberfeedback: Catalyst-Treiber: AMD erwünscht Feedback - Überraschung angekündigt, Downsampling im Control Center?

Auf Twitter wurde in diesem Zusammenhang eine Überraschung angekündigt. 

Da bei den FirePro-Modellen mit dem Catalyst 14.20 RC bereits Custom Resulotions möglich sind, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass das auch für die Desktop-Karten kommen soll:
Catalyst-Treiber: AMD erwünscht Feedback - Überraschung angekündigt, Downsampling im Control Center? - Bildergalerie, [Firepro_Downsampling-pcgh.png]#

Ich warte bereits ungeduldig.


----------



## VikingGe (9. Oktober 2014)

> Ich warte bereits ungeduldig.


Und ich warte sehnsüchtig auf funktionierende Backlight Control in AMDs offiziellem Linux-Treiber. _Das_ wäre doch mal ne Überraschung. 

Anyway, nett, dass das mal nicht den neuesten Karten vorbehalten bleibt. Bleibt abzuwarten, wann die Optionen auch den Weg in den "normalen" Treiber finden, habe keine Lust, manuell zu aktualisieren. Und... im Moment bin ich eh wieder am Skyrim spielen, das ist schon in 1080p zu viel für die GTX 670, kann also warten.


----------



## Deimos (9. Oktober 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Und ich warte sehnsüchtig auf funktionierende Backlight Control in AMDs offiziellem Linux-Treiber. _Das_ wäre doch mal ne Überraschung.


Kann ich net beurteilen, da mir Linux komplett fremd ist. 

Vorderhand teste ich mal DSR, sobald der WHQL da ist.


----------



## Kerkilabro (9. Oktober 2014)

Mal eben auf ALT+ tabben führt dann wieder zum kurzen schwarzen Bild weil die Desktopauflösung nicht nativ ist. Lässt sich denn der Desktop auch ''Downsamplen'' oder nur Anwendungen wie Spiele?


----------



## CSOger (10. Oktober 2014)

Sollte eigentlich auch funktionieren.
Mit 344.16 Treiber geht das.


----------



## Berserkervmax (11. Oktober 2014)

Geht Astrein !

Nur das meine 670GTx für 2560x1080 und DSR dann doch zu lahm ist..



Auch blöde das LCD Overclocking , also bei mir 75Hz , nicht übernommen wird.


----------



## Rabber (12. Oktober 2014)

@Berserkervmax doch das funktioniert du musst mit CRU deine OC Auflösung erstellen und den PC neu starten, danach ist die OC Auflösung teil der Standard-Auflösung im Nvidia Treiber also einfach die Hz-Zahl von 60 auf die von dir eingestellten 75 stellen. Da die Auflösung unter der normalen PC-Auflösung Kategorisiert ist kann man einfach DSR und Monitor OC nutzen.Mein Monitor macht mit OC 80 Hz und ich zocke auch mit 3840x2160 @ 80Hz
PS: dickes Dankeschön an streetjumper16 der mir den Trick erklärt hat.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Oktober 2014)

Man sollte aber noch dazu sagen dass wenn man dann einen neuen Treiber installiert, ein Bios auf die Karte flasht oder ähnliches der Standard wiederhergestellt wird.
Sprich das dann wieder 60Hz anliegen. Muss man dann nur wieder neu ändern was ja keine 2 minuten sind 

@ Rabber

Kein Problem. Dafür sind Foren ja da


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Oktober 2014)

Läuft bei mir !

GTX680 bei 1680x1050


----------



## Berserkervmax (17. Oktober 2014)

Rabber schrieb:


> @Berserkervmax doch das funktioniert du musst mit CRU deine OC Auflösung erstellen und den PC neu starten, danach ist die OC Auflösung teil der Standard-Auflösung im Nvidia Treiber also einfach die Hz-Zahl von 60 auf die von dir eingestellten 75 stellen. Da die Auflösung unter der normalen PC-Auflösung Kategorisiert ist kann man einfach DSR und Monitor OC nutzen.Mein Monitor macht mit OC 80 Hz und ich zocke auch mit 3840x2160 @ 80Hz
> PS: dickes Dankeschön an streetjumper16 der mir den Trick erklärt hat.


 
Wat is CRU ?

Hab mit die Auflösung selber gemacht .
Aber wird nicht in so gut ins Spiel gebaut wie DSR und DSR mach mir immer 60Hz


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. Oktober 2014)

Genau deswegen sollte man man ja auch CRU verwenden, eben um DSR Auflösungen abseits der üblichen 60 Hz dauerhaft forcieren zu können, will man nicht jedes Mal zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Oktober 2014)

Übersichtsliste DSR Single GPU und SLI Desktop/Notebook verschiedene Szenarien (Normal, 4k, 3DVision etc.) - Was geht, was geht (noch) nicht und Abhilfe durch (irgendwann) neuere Treiber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

